# Wrapping paper?



## Bonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know where I can get some decent soap wrapping paper?

Thanks!


----------



## Dixie (Mar 2, 2011)

What kind of soap are  you wrapping? M&P or CP?


----------



## agriffin (Mar 9, 2011)

I like papermojo.com or even just brown kraft paper.


----------

